# Nomenclature and definitions



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

To develop a common vernacular when discussing this topic, please use this thread for defining or clarifying words or phrases that might be uncommon to civilians or those outside your own profession.
Some examples have been included. I suspect this list will grow considerably. Alphabetic order is likely a pipe dream, but if you decide to add multiple definitions, it would be helpful to attempt to maintain such an order. I expect this to become a bustling catalog of unique "lingo".

Try to keep definitions as "sterile" as possible. Avoid personal bias.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Antifa - Short for "anti-fascist", a multi-faceted organization without identifiable leadership. The group has been around for decades across the world. Recently appeared in the United States in much larger numbers during the Obama Administration, and expanded considerably after the election of president Trump. The organization incites protests and riots in the name of stopping fascism, though employs tactics of fascism when doing so. Most recently seen co-opting the Black Lives Matter movement. Previously attempted to co-opt the "Occupy" movement.

Black Lives Matter - "BLM", an organization created by two women who are admitted and open Marxists. The organization has been protesting police and government entities for a number of years, generally rallying behind the deaths of minority individuals who've died while interacting with police. Their openly expressed views follow planks of Karl Marx' Communist Manifesto. They use the hype and fervor of exaggerated "race inequality" to promote their doctrine and poison the superficial message which most people generally agree with, that "black lives" do in fact matter as much as any other lives.

Boogaloo - A term given to the idea that a next civil war is coming to the United States. The term "boogaloo" was coined as a shortened version of a joke theme "Civil War II: Electric Boogaloo" which was a play on the movie title "Breakin' 2: Electric Boogaloo". It is a light-hearted joke name for a serious potential outcome. It has become an internet meme in its own right, often considered simply a joke by some, or having serious implications by others. Common themes are the expectation that a 2nd civil war will be fought by average citizens in street clothes, and this idea has been icon-ified by the Hawaiian-shirt, blue jeans, and sneakers or flip-flops of classic 80's style clothing in movies of the era.

Molotov cocktail - An incendiary device consisting of a flammable liquid inside a breakable container, often glass, with a roll of flammable cloth or paper stuffed into the open mouth of the container to serve as an ignition source upon impacting a hard surface and the bottle breaking to release the flammable liquid. It is a method of starting a fire where the accelerant is contained and portable, yet quickly deployed.

Occupy movement - An organization with a stated goal to occupy public, and some private, spaces as a form of passive protest to bring awareness to wealth inequalities that exist at all levels. Most recently seen during the 2000's during the "Occupy Wall Street" protest where they claimed to represent "the 99%" who feel they are mistreated by "the 1%", the wealthiest individuals in the U.S. They are generally non-violent and passive, but some factions have sought to commit acts of violence to further the cause.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

You forgot a couple if information pieces in your definitions.

Antifa is modeled after the Antifaschistische Aktion group in Germany circa 1930's. They were and still are communists.

Occupy is a group started by the Canadian group Adbusters. Below is from their website.


> Adbusters is a global collective of poets, punks and philosophers implementing radical design and media strategies to shake up complacent consumerist culture. We're aiming at the stale systems suffocating society: the power-hungry forces that leave people and the environment in disarray; the toxic capitalism that creeps into our bodies and imaginations.


----------

